# Post cruciate ligament surgery TPLO advice



## Luna21 (May 29, 2021)

Hello my lovely Luna who is 19 months tore her cruciate ligament about 8 weeks ago. She was in a lot of pain and discomfort and after a scan we were told surgery with metal plate was our only option. She is now 16 days post op- and is struggling. She was always an anxious dog before surgery (scared of hoover, loud noises or sudden movements) but it seems post surgery it’s so much worse. She has spent a lot of time in her crate and still does for another 2 weeks when she is allowed 5-10 minute walking time. But when we do let her out for her business she is a nervous wreck shakes all over and sometimes doesn’t even wee as she is so anxious. I was also using the blender the other day to cook and she was so scared she started biting her legs and slobbering! I’m worried surgery has traumatised her and was wondering if anyone has any advice on what I can do? Or if they have had a similar experience. Thank you!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Is she on any type of prescription meds to keep her calm?


----------

